# JSP & JSTL welche Taglib nochmal?



## Gumble (27. Feb 2006)

Klassischer Fall von 'Bis vorhin gings noch, jetzt nicht mehr' 

```
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jstl/core" prefix="c" %>
...
```
bzw mit 'jsp' - imho wurde ja das vor einiger Zeit umgestellt auf ohne den Zusatz 'jsp'.


> Caused by: org.apache.jasper.JasperException: The absolute uri: http://java.sun.com/jstl/core cannot be resolved in either web.xml or the jar files deployed with this application


bzw





> Caused by: org.apache.jasper.JasperException: The absolute uri: http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core cannot be resolved in either web.xml or the jar files deployed with this application


Diese Files liegen im war root ordner:

commons-beanutils-1.6.1.jar
commons-digester-1.5.jar
dom4j-1.6.1.jar
jstl-1.1.0.jar
myfaces-1.0.9.jar
myfaces-impl-1.0.9.jar
myfaces-jsf-api-1.0.9.jar
standard-1.1.2.jar


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Feb 2006)

verwendest du myfaces oder sun?


----------



## Gumble (28. Feb 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> verwendest du myfaces oder sun?


myfaces. Vermisch ich da grad was? Die Zuordnung, welches jar, nun zu was genau gehoert, ist mir eh suspekt. Wollte eigentlich myfaces, jsp & jstl verwenden. Die sollten doch untereinander keine Probleme bereiten?


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Feb 2006)

nö, passt schon

die URL sind die richtigen für JSF

<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f"%>

das problem ist die jstl, 

standard.jar und jstl.jar sollten reichen, wo hast du denn diese her? und hast du auch einen neuen Webserver im Einsatz?


----------



## Gumble (28. Feb 2006)

JSF geht ja auch. JSTL macht Probleme:
	
	
	
	





```
<c:choose>
    <c:when test="${!empty taskBean.availableTransitions}">
      Task Actions: 
      <c:forEach var="availableTransition" items="${taskBean.availableTransitions}">
        <c:set var="availableTransition" scope="request" value="${availableTransition}"/>  
        <h:commandButton id="transitionButton" action="#{taskBean.saveAndClose}" value="#{availableTransition.name}"/>
      </c:forEach>
    </c:when>
    <c:otherwise>
      <h:commandButton id="transitionButton" action="#{taskBean.saveAndClose}" value="Save and Close Task"/> 
    </c:otherwise>
  </c:choose>
```



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> standard.jar und jstl.jar sollten reichen, wo hast du denn diese her? und hast du auch einen neuen Webserver im Einsatz?


Es werkelt der (nicht neu) JBoss 4.0.3SP1 und die beiden jars stammen von einer Beispielwebapplikation (von JBoss jBPM). Was ist eigentlich dieses "standard.jar"? Der Name ist ja auch toll aussagekraeftig. Drin steckt jedenfalls u.A. eine 'c.tld'
Noch ein paar Details:
jstl-1.1.0.jar         17KB   16.923B
standard-1.1.2.jar 385KB 393.259B
Danke schonmal  ???:L


----------

